# Blackout bicycle light early



## Billythekid (Jan 18, 2022)

I got this light at the flea market yesterday I believe it may be military as it has the black out feature cover of the len can anyone I’d or has anyone ever seen one ?


----------



## Billythekid (Jan 18, 2022)

Might help if I added the pics


----------



## Billythekid (Jan 18, 2022)

OK so I found out the answer on Facebook it is a miners lamp


----------

